# Z24 Truck jerking in low RPM



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

My 1985 Nissan truck with the Z24 carberated engine is giving me trouble? After it warms up it tends to skip or hesitate in from the start. It’s particuarly bad when I am going uphill and/or carrying a load. Also, I heat a poof like sound from the engine compartment when it does it. Otherwise it runs fine. Anybody out there know what this could be?


Thanks,
Steve G.


----------



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

my car does the exact same thing and my best guess is that it has somthing to do with the fuel pump not being able to get enough gas to the carburator


----------



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

*It was the distributor cap*

It was the distributor cap. It looked fine, but one of the connections was burned. Replaced cap and truck runs great.


----------

